# 1967 Murray/Sears "Sketchy Gretchy"



## KurseD (Mar 3, 2022)

Picked this old gal up yesterday along with a 1958 Columbia 24". I haven't been able to find the serial number just yet, but I'm assuming it's buried under the basket mounts on the dropout, so I will hopefully find that when I get a chance to remove those brackets.

The plan for now is just a clean, tune, and ride. The sole purpose of buying this bike was that it would give me something to ride around the neighborhood with my son while I let my other projects sit on the backburner and tend to all of life's other issues.

My best guess is a 1964 Murray/Sears from images I've seen on the net so far. It appears that someone has upgraded the seat to a Royce Union along the way, as well as adding the speedometer which shows a whopping 312 miles. I hate that they hacked up the luggage rack to make the saddle baskets fit, but it is what it is, just adds character I suppose.

Tires are quite dry rotten, but the tubes hold air just fine. I do want to have the local bike shop work on truing the rims, replacing spokes, and install some new tires and tubes just for piece of mind. I'd prefer to do this stuff myself, but my life is a nut house at the moment and I just don't have time to deal with it.

We cleaned it up a bit today with an S.O.S. pad and water, topped off with a little spray bottle detailer wax for now. Not sure when I'll get around to updates, or what direction it will go, but for now it should be an enjoyable ride. Hope you enjoy. The first pic is how it was found, the second is immediately after getting it home, and all others are after cleaning with the exception of the handlebar pic showing the before and after difference of the rust with the S.O.S. pad.


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 3, 2022)

If it says SEARS on the chain guard, it’s a 1964 or later. The model and serial number will be on the left dropout.  You’ll probably have to  remove the axle nut and washer to see the complete number.


----------



## KurseD (Mar 4, 2022)

Rivnut said:


> If it says SEARS on the chain guard, it’s a 1964 or later. The model and serial number will be on the left dropout.  You’ll probably have to  remove the axle nut and washer to see the complete number.



Yes sir. Hoping I'll get a chance to remove and check today. Thanks.


----------



## KurseD (Mar 4, 2022)

Got the serial number 502 46202 1857804 today and the only one I can find in the Sears catalogs was from 1967. The same catalog had a black and white seat for sale, but I'm not sure if that was the Royce Union like mine, or they bought it somewhere else. 1968 Wishbook had the same speedometer.

I also took it around the block with my son today. I named it "Sketchy Gretchy" because the wheels need spoke work REALLY bad and have a horrible wobble, so anything over .2 MPH gets a bit hairy. 😂


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 17, 2022)

KurseD said:


> Picked this old gal up yesterday along with a 1958 Columbia 24". I haven't been able to find the serial number just yet, but I'm assuming it's buried under the basket mounts on the dropout, so I will hopefully find that when I get a chance to remove those brackets.
> 
> The plan for now is just a clean, tune, and ride. The sole purpose of buying this bike was that it would give me something to ride around the neighborhood with my son while I let my other projects sit on the backburner and tend to all of life's other issues.
> 
> ...



I have a couple of these Sears built Murrays in my collection and just bought a Foremost J.C. Penny's bike for a ten spot a month or so ago with the Original tiers and tubes that rides just GREAT... Nice old Sears bike... RideOnn... Razin..


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 18, 2022)

I think he means Murray built Sears, but you get the drift.


----------

